# Kamikaze Damage to HMS Victorious



## Andrew (Jun 17, 2005)

http://us.f3.yahoofs.com/users/41b6ef40z3b37219f/9d31/__sr_/2839.jpg?ph.ossCBuSA4YlrX

A Photograph taken on 9th May 1945 after a kamikaze Strike on HMS Victorious, this was the first of 2 strikes that day, the 2nd Kamikaze skidded on her flight deck and and bounced into the sea, there were 3 killed and 20 wounded.

Source HMS Victorious 1937 - 1969 Neil Mc Cart


----------



## me262 (Jun 17, 2005)

the link do not work, or perhaps is my f#$%^* machine?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

It's not working for me either.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry Guys but I think it is a problem with Yahoo, I always have difficulty with posting pictures If they are hosted by Yahoo.


----------



## maxs75 (Jun 20, 2005)

Not working for me

Max


----------

